# is co2 a must for planted aquariums?



## hinoone66 (Jan 3, 2009)

do i have to have co2 set up to grow plants in my aquarium


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

No, like you do not need turbo for a car. But some prefer it.


----------



## rodrigaj (Aug 17, 2008)

hinoone66 said:


> do i have to have co2 set up to grow plants in my aquarium


My answer is no.

Your answer may be different after some reading:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=26458


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi hinoone66,
CO2 is not a necessity for all plant types, but if I wanted to grow certain plant types that required higher light levels then CO2 became a necessity. I started with DIY CO2 (sugar and yeast) but after several months I went with the tank and regulator.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC!

Injected C02 is not needed if you keep the wattage low (1.5-2wpg), however the plants will benifit from the addition of a carbon source such as Seachem Excel.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

hinoone66 said:


> do i have to have co2 set up to grow plants in my aquarium


CO2 injection is not needed. Not only that, if you inject CO2 but do not dose other nutrients, you are creating problems down the road. See:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?p=426094#poststop


----------

